# Blue prints for a double stacked DIY stand?



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone have some blue prints for a simple DIY double stack stand? Looking to stack some of my 60 gallons to make room.


----------



## Tigerdat (Jun 29, 2008)

Here's a picture if a rack I built for some breeder 30 gallon tanks. It was one of my first breeder racks. I've built them for small 20 gallon tanks, the largest rack stacked two 125 gallon tanks. The 30 rack worked but here are some of its problems. 
1.The bottom tank is too low, it was hard to do a gravel clean and was difficult to see the fish. I never really used to bottom tank very much.
2.The tanks were too close together which made catching fish hard to do, and I cut down my gravel cleaner to fit the tanks and stand.
Sorry no plans for the stands.

I ended up taking that stand apart...with a 4 lb sledge hammer and made another stand that holds two 30 breeder tanks. That stand the bottom tanks is 16" off the floor and there is more room between the tanks. This stand is built from 2x3 that have been trimmed down.

What are the dimensions of you 60 gallon tanks? are they glass or plexi? Its makes a difference on how you will build your rack. Glass tanks can be supported at just the front and rear, plexi tanks need to be supported on all 4 sides and should be supported across the middle.

The tank on the green stand is a 50 gallon tank with Xystichromis phytophagus Lake Kanyaboli 'Christmas Fulu'


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone else as I am trying to do the same thing with a 20 long and 30 long?


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Not from me. I usually just think it out in my head and sketch it, cut the wood then put it togather.

I would guess that your tanks are 24" so I would use
4 - 25" 2x4's 
4 - 40" 2x4's (30" if you want it a bit shorter)
4 - 18" 2x4's

the 25" boards are your length
the 40" boards are your height
the 18" boards are your width

Screw them all togather. It will look a lot like the left stand there on *Tigerdat*
's 2nd picture.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

check out cornbread_5 post about "ideas for a stand"... i posted some of my plans on his thread.. take a look, and if you like them, i can try and work up some drawings for you...

either post what you need on this thread, or PM with your info... might be easier PMing, but whatever you choose... jsut let me know if i can help out.


----------

